# Sydney Roosters prop Martin Kennedy a keen snake breeder



## crosswire (Mar 23, 2013)

Sydney Roosters prop Martin Kennedy a keen snake breeder | News.com.au

*LONG before he picked up a football, Marty Kennedy was handling some far more 
lively freight. 
*
"The first memory I have is when I was five and I caught a brown snake on our 
farm," the Roosters prop recalls. 

"I brought it back home and kept it in a fish tank for over a week.

"Then my dad found out and he gave me the serve of all serves."


----------



## saximus (Mar 23, 2013)

He's a top bloke too. I've only met him once but he's very knowledgeable


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 25, 2013)

If you read the article it says he brought them to training. Which owning a snake breeding business im sure hes allowed to take them places for display purposes. Hes not breeding hundreds of snakes on a basic recreational licence..


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice to have high-profile people like that, and potential role-models keeping up the good word on our scaly mates


----------

